# Covers only



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

Why not another themed thread? Post cool obscure covers here.

[video=youtube;vkQ__16vjrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkQ__16vjrs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;URPtOAs_eMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URPtOAs_eMc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;SWaxfiya0kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWaxfiya0kw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;6e2etT1Gtrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e2etT1Gtrw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

Alas, poor thread of mine. One dying gasp - one last bump.

[video=youtube;4FFgxJsjqkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFgxJsjqkg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;6D9vAItORgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D9vAItORgE[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]w_NzdEUPsEo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]HHr9zmlCNs4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]gm9koxAb4EM[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;28dh-SRojhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28dh-SRojhM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

Never heard All That She Wants. Not sure I'll be seeking out more of these guys, but the cover was way better than the original. I could post Nataly Dawn but you guys are so heavy.

[video=youtube;a7kIclA4yq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7kIclA4yq4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Never heard All That She Wants. Not sure I'll be seeking out more of these guys, but the cover was way better than the original.


Both songs on the video I posted are covers, I liked them both. I completely forgot about them doing those covers until I was watching some of their videos today.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

Faith No More covering Easy written by Lionel Ritchie
[video=youtube;a-qX8QRMIN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-qX8QRMIN0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;32wz7jiMLhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32wz7jiMLhM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;bbG_k397F3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbG_k397F3k[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

The end of Patti's Neil Young cover reminded me of this. While probably not a cover in the true definition, I think it is worth a post here:

So, The Clash covering The Clash!

[video=youtube;yC9op12dF3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC9op12dF3k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;M4SmZkmLRjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4SmZkmLRjQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;B34rdZRFeEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B34rdZRFeEo[/video]


----------



## Kervork (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FZYoeFNoOrM]http://youtu.be/FZYoeFNoOrM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

Jethro Tull covering J.S.Bach

[video=youtube;N2RNe2jwHE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

Rob Martino covering Jethro Tull

[video=youtube;LTTRnx9-bYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTTRnx9-bYI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel like posting more stick - Greg Howard covering The Police

[video=youtube;rSH03OfRckI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSH03OfRckI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pt3q4spHWR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3q4spHWR0[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;K0ZwojBdO2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0ZwojBdO2I[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZEmvBdRLg4k]http://youtu.be/ZEmvBdRLg4k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

I was lucky enough to see him live
[video=youtube_share;5wotUs41HTY]http://youtu.be/5wotUs41HTY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;H3WrsOd_Qng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3WrsOd_Qng[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eClxA5KO9jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eClxA5KO9jE[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;li580259YwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li580259YwU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;nPDixDqAUh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDixDqAUh0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> (Godhead - Eleanor Rigby cover)


Eleanor Rigby is supposedly the second-most covered song. Yesterday is number one, but I am more a fan of Eleanor Rigby. I even was thinking of starting a thread just for Eleanor Rigby covers to see how many different ones we could dig up. I think there is over 130, not counting all the amateurs on YT.

Stairway to Heaven is also widely covered. However, I just this week discovered the Money of the Gun on YouTube. The Money or the Gun was an Australian comedy/talk-show on the ABC network. It ran from 1989 to 1990. Each episode was based on a significant theme, with Denton interviewing a number of people as well as conducting vox pops on the street.

I haven't watched any episodes - not sure that I will. But each week a guest would perform their own version of Led Zeppelin's "Stairway to Heaven". Versions would occasionally tie in with the theme of the episode. Generally the performance of "Stairway" would be a break in the program and the artists would have no other part in the program. The version by Rolf Harris which eventually reached number 7 on the UK singles chart.

So this is the Rolf Harris version, but this video is #1 in the playlist of all 26 performances. Some are pretty cool. The full list is here.

[video=youtube;IPOIy4Kb9M4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPOIy4Kb9M4&amp;list=PLB51C97ADB8ED0B89[/video]

p.s. There is a follow up thread to this post here: https://www.rollitup.org/music/611842-stairways-heaven.html


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my girl Gloria kiking ass to a tune that was originally by Blood, Sweat and Tears.


[video=youtube;rxni6Due2G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxni6Due2G0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

I've only been listening to this pair for the last year or so.

[video=youtube;vNc5o9TU0t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNc5o9TU0t0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Is this the North American Guitar Sextet?

[video=youtube;uG74agPqxE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG74agPqxE4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Here's my girl Gloria kiking ass to a tune that was originally by Blood, Sweat and Tears.


Here's another good cover of that song:

[video=youtube;OxWSOuNsN20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWSOuNsN20[/video]

The original was released by Brenda Holloway in 1967 - a couple of years earlier and well worth a listen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjya5JXsKdg


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

While Paul Simon is on this version, it is most definitely a cover:

[video=youtube;sQpUs1qNxMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQpUs1qNxMM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

cheechako said:


> The original was released by Brenda Holloway in 1967 - a couple of years earlier and well worth a listen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjya5JXsKdg


 lol I have the G Estefan cd and it gave credit to BS&T. I clicked on the link you provided to the original and I actually do remember that version, just forgot about it. What a horrible mistake by by the editor of the packaging of Estefan's cd, not giving B Holloway proper credit. In addition, as I was checking out the copyright date of my copy of Pearl Jam's first album (to see if I could post it in the 80s thread) I couldn't help but notice the copyright date provided was 1891. That was just a typo, but the mistake on the Estefan cd is just plain robbery!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

Our buddy 'Me & My friend' recently posted the original of this one in another thread.



[video=youtube;2dYX8lb0Rug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dYX8lb0Rug[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

I won't post the Gregorian's cover of Stairway.

[video=youtube;Rn89zR77HHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn89zR77HHg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

Duran Duran was the king of radio in the 80s, but I don't think we saw even one post of thier songs yet in the 80s music thread. I'm sure the music they played isn't your style, and I REALLY hated them when they were on top. It's embarrasing to admit, but I really like them now. Here they are doing a cover of 'Thank You.



[video=youtube;0W0lEtgg8yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W0lEtgg8yo[/video]'


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

One + Take Five = two great covers by two great guitarists

[video=youtube;CLx_bhSkfPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLx_bhSkfPI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;vsMIuuV05uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsMIuuV05uc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

I wasn't planning to do this, but post #41 has put Metallica on my mind.



[video=youtube;boanuwUMNNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;1a4VMqcb6s8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a4VMqcb6s8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ob90L7Lh1lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob90L7Lh1lY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

I was sidetracked from posting this - from last year's Americana album

[video=youtube;AqOrZP2EpNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqOrZP2EpNk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Now I have to post Roches somewhere

[video=youtube;MFXoJISra4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFXoJISra4w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a nice little cover for ya on this fine night!


[video=youtube;7KJjVMqNIgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJjVMqNIgA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QrYia-5u3q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrYia-5u3q8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

lol You let up on me cheech. Now I have newfound strength. I might start to battle back. Muhahaha


[video=youtube;F2sVZ1gC7zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2sVZ1gC7zk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;isdW4yLBC0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isdW4yLBC0U[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 20, 2013)

Some Robert Johnson covers...hope you like
[video=youtube_share;OKFMFkwhPRQ]http://youtu.be/OKFMFkwhPRQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;1nPPRQeTxTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPPRQeTxTY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

They Might Be Giants and Tiny Toons
[video=youtube;zbTE6qZnhPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTE6qZnhPk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

Aerosmith everywhere


[video=youtube;ZxXI2BPRzaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXI2BPRzaA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;LtmS2ePSSdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtmS2ePSSdU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;-N_jlF-sRqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N_jlF-sRqk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3KvtbZzx1xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KvtbZzx1xs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;bPgG8w6R_-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPgG8w6R_-g[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, I'm going Metal here. One of my favorite thrash bands covering one of Wendy's punk classic's. 

[youtube]xHPJh1C7EbM[/youtube]

The original. A real original music vid, cheesy but cool.

[youtube]Q401R0JtuFw[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 23, 2013)

I have to post this one to. I listened to Led Zeppelin IV so many times as many have and I will never get sick of it. Never thought a good cover could be made from this album but I was wrong. Leave it to two rock-n-roll sisters to do it. 

[youtube]Zwre7UDEG24[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I have to post this one to. I listened to Led Zeppelin IV so many times as many have and I will never get sick of it. Never thought a good cover could be made from this album but I was wrong. Leave it to two rock-n-roll sisters to do it.


There's been some good covers from that album. Also lots of bad ones. Skim through here and the Stairways to Heaven thread. Never heard the Lovemongers before. Heart covered The Battle of Evermore, but I like the more recent version by Shel

[video=youtube;ogw15jdM_Yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogw15jdM_Yc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 1
[video=youtube;G5l3LelyCJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5l3LelyCJM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 2
[video=youtube;vzzBAMb3zVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzzBAMb3zVM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 3 - already posted twice above
Track 4 - also posted a bunch, but I've been meaning to add this one
[video=youtube;gkPqGXi250c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkPqGXi250c[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 5
[video=youtube;noybHpL4qgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noybHpL4qgM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 6 - this one was hard to find
[video=youtube;zBzU5baYd2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBzU5baYd2A[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

Track 7 - audio a bit over-modulated but a decent cover
[video=youtube;SCkKHQIscpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkKHQIscpI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

And finally, Track 8 which is already a cover (Memphis Minnie recorded the original in 1929: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2m0ROgy5WY)
[video=youtube;xBY_iiVPmcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBY_iiVPmcg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jEZz6IAFyVk]http://youtu.be/jEZz6IAFyVk[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 23, 2013)

[youtube]bFjqlx8eSfQ[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FWAb5vEFliA]http://youtu.be/FWAb5vEFliA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;deaK1ynSqig]http://youtu.be/deaK1ynSqig[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;A4ICBgkiX84]http://youtu.be/A4ICBgkiX84[/video]
not obscure just ass kickin!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;tYKOKTFtc4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYKOKTFtc4A[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;TeawSKw0aZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeawSKw0aZA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;VGnbtKjLOkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGnbtKjLOkU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

This was on the radio when I was driving in to work, and I had a total mental block on what the original tune was until the set was over and the DJ finally told me.
[video=youtube;_FAPypTuFo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FAPypTuFo8[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;iWZjjqAkaMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWZjjqAkaMM[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;46_Ynl1ARgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46_Ynl1ARgM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> (Pickin' On vid)


Yeah! The Pickin' On series! This isn't from that series, but I think another cut from this album is worth posting:

[video=youtube;eEvznepdGDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvznepdGDI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

Why not another (IMO better) cover of that song?

[video=youtube;SqQFWXWVBNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqQFWXWVBNA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;gjFRy8jQ_0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjFRy8jQ_0U[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 25, 2013)

Dave does Alice. This was Dave's heroin days, it is said he was near incoherent or in a heroin sleep during the making of this video. I can't imagine Alice being impressed with this one.

[youtube]3jXJ8Sf5oqE[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 25, 2013)

Some Metal/Rock/? bands doing covers of non-Metal genres. 

[youtube]RPsFVTPm1qc[/youtube]

[youtube]1q-k-uN73Gk[/youtube]

[youtube]LrTLvpL9dB8[/youtube]

[youtube]tqWP1rsAMrw[/youtube]

I'd link the actual video but the youtube community are a bunch of bitches and flag vids like these as inappropriate. 

[youtube]CT4gs_Lray4[/youtube]

One of the very few Genesis/Phil songs I like.

[youtube]YV4oYkIeGJc[/youtube]

[youtube]HIKfwPBlE6Q[/youtube]

[youtube]CDl9ZMfj6aE[/youtube]

WTF

[youtube]K84j7CJIUKU[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

Sytem of a Down and Wu-Tang Clan, Shame on a Nigga. I like this one.
[video=youtube;x0ZjZyL6Wf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ZjZyL6Wf8[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;yYlZiUM98DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYlZiUM98DE[/video]

treat cover

In flames we trust


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks like were back to the harder stuff on this page.


[video=youtube;f8REf-lFYSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8REf-lFYSw[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]ZR4ObpBv5Ow[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

What did I say to piss you off this time? It's one of my favorites from the Blues Brothers.


[video=youtube;FdWg5S-Sa-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdWg5S-Sa-Y[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]Ea-sxaQ3EZo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]yP77LfakaFY[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;AYVn8Los9P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVn8Los9P0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Q7kalWmfigU]http://youtu.be/Q7kalWmfigU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)

Walk this Way
[video=youtube;OC_-lcEOFmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC_-lcEOFmI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Brian Eno
[video=youtube;Nbg7Q8N1KQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbg7Q8N1KQ8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNUq-JSXvS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUq-JSXvS4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

¿Qué tal este:
The dude is channeling Eddie Veder

[video=youtube_share;hwrzq1qJsLo]http://youtu.be/hwrzq1qJsLo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Not too shabby:

[video=youtube_share;wGcDpnxtqsc]http://youtu.be/wGcDpnxtqsc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 15, 2013)

[youtube]GFwLwFn2lt0[/youtube]



One of my fav BOC SONGS LIVE


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

These Manfred Mann tunes are some of the harderst songs I was ever able to play on the piano/keyboard. Man, I wish I still could play.

[video=youtube;lcWVL4B-4pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fYlrkc2ZVKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYlrkc2ZVKI[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Great Allman bros cover....


[youtube]wtC7i4KMRgo[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

Ann and Nancy Wilson with Jason Bonham.

[video=youtube;6T7Yo4rQEvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T7Yo4rQEvw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cqb8TUHS92k]http://youtu.be/cqb8TUHS92k[/video]This was a great cover. I was at this show.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y-lRmVOGw3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-lRmVOGw3M[/video]

Easily the best cover song in this thread, and I've not even gone through it. I'm that confident.


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

the only bruce springsteen song i like, and this is better lmfao. Matt Andersen playing I'm on Fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_e0I05VSc0


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ld2MYqKS9Bg]http://youtu.be/Ld2MYqKS9Bg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

can't help it, Phish is too good[video=youtube_share;JVOLaHZhdmg]http://youtu.be/JVOLaHZhdmg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

A well done bass cover:

[video=youtube_share;INZdeA9w-N4]http://youtu.be/INZdeA9w-N4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;MrOsHfZsVLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrOsHfZsVLk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;PLFFUIZfX9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLFFUIZfX9Q[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4Cg2O4SsHQw]http://youtu.be/4Cg2O4SsHQw[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3ke-sS8dPKk]http://youtu.be/3ke-sS8dPKk[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XcE37G1wGw0]http://youtu.be/XcE37G1wGw0[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nJQaymqrUmY]http://youtu.be/nJQaymqrUmY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;TT8t0VxZXEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT8t0VxZXEM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

[youtube]izrL7pBdkaw[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2013)

A bass cover of Stanley Clarke's "_*Funk Is It's Own Reward*_":

*_dude is using a drum track and a looper to do the whole song by himself and is a damn good bassist

_<em>[video=youtube_share;CzUaaMEMBOY]http://youtu.be/CzUaaMEMBOY[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

RUSH cover performed by SACRFICE brought to you in part by PROPAGANDHI! ARRRRGGGGGGGHHH!

[youtube]s6UI3aLYA1M[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> [video=youtube_share;4Cg2O4SsHQw]http://youtu.be/4Cg2O4SsHQw[/video]


 *

man, i have the drum beat that Bud Gaugh does in this version burned into my memory. love it, good post.​




*


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

Space Bee covering Radiohead's Karma police............


[video=youtube;G7_oA6Cp6c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7_oA6Cp6c8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

Hows abouts some Yes, no?

"_*Heart of the Sunrise*_"

[video=youtube_share;pohDoH0jF1Y]http://youtu.be/pohDoH0jF1Y[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> *
> 
> man, i have the drum beat that Bud Gaugh does in this version burned into my memory. love it, good post.​
> *


Thank you! One of my favorite covers


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

Here is the Version with brad on vocals.

[video=youtube;X3hu0dhiBxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3hu0dhiBxg[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

Hardcore Band Death Before Dishonor Covering Billy Idol's Rebel Yell.

[video=youtube;kiUSttGEus8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUSttGEus8[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 11, 2013)

Young the Giant - My Body covered by Volbeat.
[video=youtube_share;Xz9_jommFAQ]http://youtu.be/Xz9_jommFAQ[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

Volbeat Great fucking band m8.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 11, 2013)

hell ya just discovered them on spotify about a month ago. love them!


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

check out volbeat's older work if you haven't already and the singers impervious band its more on the metal side . 
*
James Denton (Ravenface) -36 Crazyfists Vocal Cover [Slit Wrist Theory]*

[video=youtube;O3QwYcdlgII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3QwYcdlgII[/video]

Great thread by the way op.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Fuckin' a...

[video=youtube_share;KaOC9danxNo]http://youtu.be/KaOC9danxNo[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 14, 2013)

Hank Williams III covering Antiseen .

[video=youtube;bh4ttFo2luM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4ttFo2luM[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aE2GCa-_nyU]http://youtu.be/aE2GCa-_nyU[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 28, 2013)

*ME FIRST & THE GIMMIE GIMMIES
* Originally performed by Johnny Cash/Kris Kristofferson[youtube]rboZrZenu8s[/youtube]


Might want to look into *ME FIRST & THE GIMMIE GIMMIES *if you like punk covers. That's all they do.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;kp6K7C-_UrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp6K7C-_UrY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;X9uk9IcoQ0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 29, 2013)

primus good shit they do a good live cover of master of puppets (metallica) no vocals tho.

[h=1]Drain Bramaged - MTV Get Off The Air (Dead Kennedys Cover) [/h][video=youtube;MWgEhgMpam0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWgEhgMpam0[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 29, 2013)

This, is Jenn Fiorentino, and she does amazing acoustic punk covers; i highly suggest checking out her youtube page if/when you have the chance!_

Cover_
[youtube]9xvOi58hje8[/youtube]

_Original_
[youtube]koNVQP1kQts[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;VMYyxqaaWew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYyxqaaWew[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 31, 2013)

*RX BANDITS* covering _'Can't Stand Losing You_' by *The Police*

http://www.altpress.com/features/entry/song_premiere_rx_bandits_cover_the_polices_cant_stand_losing_you


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bf8Tda6rmi4]http://youtu.be/Bf8Tda6rmi4[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 1, 2013)

[h=1]Brainwash - Every Breath You Take (The Police)[/h]
[video=youtube;4DQGhtKggEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQGhtKggEs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;f7mg5j038lU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7mg5j038lU[/video]

Reefers!!!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;YdwVVI4B3oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdwVVI4B3oY[/video]

So I'll put it here too


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;fe8jJBoEmuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe8jJBoEmuY[/video]

TalonToker hit me up with the Raspberries so I had to bring my juggalo side into dis here.....hate at will.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;noosm57F5HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noosm57F5HI[/video]


----------



## sullivan666 (Jun 3, 2013)

^good, but IMO Sleep does it better: [video=youtube_share;WObfTCcaln0]http://youtu.be/WObfTCcaln0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;HqwvNmG651Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqwvNmG651Q[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;-CuoPHc1B1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CuoPHc1B1M&amp;list=RD028SrBrC_Ohak[/video]


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 3, 2013)

For the old farts

[video=youtube;MUTo6kSZlPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUTo6kSZlPI[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;U04ODfF0bJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U04ODfF0bJI&amp;list=PL38A9A427FABB73EE&amp;index= 20[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 7, 2013)

[h=1]Rick is Hell - 420-6969 (jenny) (tommy tutone)[/h]

[url]https://soundcloud.com/rickishell/420-6969-jenny


[/URL]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;x26LZrX_vuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x26LZrX_vuI[/video]

a kickass Iron Maiden Cover^


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7_7E9YETMHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_7E9YETMHs[/video]

Had this in another thread, belongs here...double post???


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3aF9AJm0RFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc[/video]

I will make you hurt...


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;1llNP7D5rfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1llNP7D5rfA[/video]

Get down if you ain't already. Tiny Tim is that nigga!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jiFRLHeyTl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> [video=youtube;U04ODfF0bJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U04ODfF0bJI&amp;list=PL38A9A427FABB73EE&amp;index= 20[/video]


Dont know if it is better than Carlos,, but maybe. Thanks


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 8, 2013)

no no...not better in this case, just a different style


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> no no...not better in this case, just a different style



Totally agree......................................


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 16, 2013)

Machine Head - Message in a bottle (the police)

[video=youtube;RXUwtsqIB08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXUwtsqIB08[/video]

imo better then the original.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;sMqNFAU0tOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqNFAU0tOw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll bet y'all ain't nevuh hoid nuthin' like dis:
"Looking Out My Back Door"

[video=youtube_share;ET_nGX1Ea8Y]http://youtu.be/ET_nGX1Ea8Y[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's a bass cover vid I recorded this morning.

"New World Man" by Rush

[video=youtube_share;2m3RJtM7HSo]http://youtu.be/2m3RJtM7HSo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

Same recording, but done with a mini DVR attached to the headstock:

[video=youtube_share;kYk3p0miFJI]http://youtu.be/kYk3p0miFJI[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Murderdolls - White Wedding (Billy Idol)

[video=youtube;a8d-Kx4S9OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8d-Kx4S9OE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

"_*She's A Beauty*_" of a song cover:

[video=youtube_share;KgQSuEz8nTI]http://youtu.be/KgQSuEz8nTI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

"_*Time Stand Still*_"

[video=youtube_share;UuMLM-rcj2s]http://youtu.be/UuMLM-rcj2s[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

If I already posted this one, well, it deserves to be re-posted.


[video=youtube_share;CzUaaMEMBOY]http://youtu.be/CzUaaMEMBOY[/video]


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dLbIFBuU-rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLbIFBuU-rM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;AZ5WPXxNzPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ5WPXxNzPU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mcXYz0gtJeM]http://youtu.be/mcXYz0gtJeM[/video] In the pines


----------



## BossHoggins (Aug 30, 2013)

Rodrigo Y Gabriella !

They've done a few covers.. this is my favorite, barely beating out Stairway (which I'm sure we are all sick of, but yet they freshened it up a bit)

Cover of Metallica's Orion
[video=youtube;GP6rkf3qB0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP6rkf3qB0c[/video]
I think Cliff woulda been proud.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

You absolutely do not cover Slayer songs... EVER, unless your band name is Monstrosity, in which case, you crack on son, it's going to be mind blowing!

[video=youtube;q2POUydzkG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2POUydzkG4[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

I lol'd. I fucking love these guys, they're epic, and they live near me ^_^

[video=youtube;C4jflr07SLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4jflr07SLs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2014)

A nearly perfect, one man cover of "Freewill" by Rush:

[video=youtube_share;V31FoHmivL0]http://youtu.be/V31FoHmivL0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;1enywhs7vfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1enywhs7vfk[/video]

Had this in another thread, but it belongs here....unless I already posted it....who knows...


----------



## dolamic (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;icQz5GIkDuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQz5GIkDuA[/video]

This too...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;-2FvK54LWCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2FvK54LWCg[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;PipnUtLdak8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PipnUtLdak8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;CDl9ZMfj6aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;x0ZjZyL6Wf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ZjZyL6Wf8[/video]
My buddy refused to believe this was sanctioned by Wu when it came out, even though Rza is on the track himself!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kJ3BAF_15yQ]http://youtu.be/kJ3BAF_15yQ[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;UfMPEPzW4bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL2b3n7y027LBwaH4s65d-L9uUQpZ35fgq&amp;v=UfMPEPzW4bg#t=97[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;YuroLxYD7Wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuroLxYD7Wo[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q7gUfyhBYoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gUfyhBYoI[/video]

IMO, all three of the last vid's I posted are as good as (with the Journey version) or better (with the Royals and Miley songs).


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Lh5uggE_U04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh5uggE_U04[/video]

I can't even think of words to match the way I'm feeling
I don't even think a book could say enough for you
I can only try my best, to put it in a song I guess
You try to speak, I know you tell the truth

If I could freeze our small amount of time together
Then we could make believe this world would never end (make believe this world would never end)
Unfortunately truth is cold
So you stay young while I get old
But always know, I'm your best friend

Nothing is the same
Everything is a better change
Sometimes I see silence in your eyes
Let it all crash down
When it ends it begins with you
I'm gonna learn every time you do

And I'm as scared as anybody who has done this
I wouldn't give it up for nothing free
You took my life, turned it around
And put my feet back on the ground
I owe you, eternally

Nothing is the same
Everything is a better change
Sometimes I see silence in your eyes
Let it all crash down
When it ends it begins with you
I'm gonna learn every time you do

I'm always
I'm always
I'm always here

I'm always
I'm always
I'm always here


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> [video=youtube;CDl9ZMfj6aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE[/video]


uh-----heeeheeeeee! *grabscrotch*


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube;Lh5uggE_U04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh5uggE_U04[/video]
> 
> I can't even think of words to match the way I'm feeling
> I don't even think a book could say enough for you
> ...


You fucking win RIU again.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;PeI6kczcRYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeI6kczcRYI[/video]

Will you be the lucky one?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;8IobSrFl0Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IobSrFl0Oo[/video]

Casey covering himself....Does that still count?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;sCbjc2LvxHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCbjc2LvxHA[/video]

yEE-FERKIN'-HA (bANJO'S ARE STILL COOL)

-GONE SQUATCHIN'


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;n8SNz2w5YUI]http://youtu.be/n8SNz2w5YUI[/video]


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 26, 2014)

starts about a min in... [video=youtube_share;Yxgr-Ebpidw]http://youtu.be/Yxgr-Ebpidw[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;PSDWt7c3flw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSDWt7c3flw[/video]


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the shit outta tha man


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WUqy0YbwCkk]http://youtu.be/WUqy0YbwCkk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;W5yFAx8JKzA]http://youtu.be/W5yFAx8JKzA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2014)

11-year old girl playing the bass & guitar & keyboard parts of "YYZ" on keyboards (accompanied by the drums on a midi track):

[video=youtube_share;4XsYuHbXZUk]http://youtu.be/4XsYuHbXZUk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

A rock ballad turned into a hauntingly beautiful piece.
[video=youtube_share;7j_dSJRhI98]http://youtu.be/7j_dSJRhI98[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;W5yFAx8JKzA]http://youtu.be/W5yFAx8JKzA[/video]


FUckfuckfuckshit brother. I can't stop crying. I miss Tony. Such a huge fucking loss.....


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

*You must felate 23 others until giving Beefbisquit another B'Jowski....*


----------



## FractalReal (Mar 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/-9gEqmkEv08 Human Abstract-Antebellum covered via piano.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2014)

A one-man band version of Boston's "Foreplay/Long Time":

[video=youtube_share;6H57pWC5rvk]http://youtu.be/6H57pWC5rvk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2014)

The bass part for "Over The Mountain" by Ozzie:

[video=youtube_share;S9Ebq265xOs]http://youtu.be/S9Ebq265xOs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2014)

How about a bass cover of RHCP's "Aeroplane"?

[video=youtube_share;mFVcVg_nbBc]http://youtu.be/mFVcVg_nbBc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

How about a double-cover?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

A really good band pulling an AIC cover,they do it pretty good IMHO.


----------

